
What are you self hosting? - stealthmodeclan
Today, we use lots of SaaS products. But are there still products which you self host?
======
dazhbog
For us its PRTG for infrastructure monitoring and Hansoft 9 for
manufacturing/purchasing tracking. Rest is our app servers and databases.
(Team of 10)

